# !00 ton coal train complete



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the last two C&NW 100 ton coal hoppers so that my 20 car train is now complete. All cars have coal loads and each has its own road number. The pics show the train departing the covered storage area. Two -9s lead the way. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice lookin train RJ,
Got to luv those Dash 9s and 100 ton hopper cars









Are they Aristo coal loads or custom made ?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice looking train, RJ. I do personally like coal trains! You got me beat by 2 cars - my coal train is only 18 cars long, and it's pulled by 2 SD45's, rather than Dash 9's. Your covered parking garage looks good too!!

Ed


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Now thats cool


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Great train, RJ, 

How did you change the road numbers on the 16 C&NW cars for sides, front & rear? 
(16 = 20 - 4 cars; I think Arsto only made the C&NW cars in 4 road numbers - I have them, too.) 

-Ted


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice RJ. 

I dig coal trains 

Is that a yellow caboose I see bringing up the rear?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, RJ..... Right nice.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great... 
Like you storage for yor trains to, and the way you come out of them... Nice work..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words. Yep the cabees is also C&NW as is most of my rolling stock. 

Ted yep the cars only came in four road numbers but using the technique that I have talked about to remove the numbers has worked quite well. I had custom numbers made for the cars so all I had to do was remove the last 3 digits and add the new 3 digits to the sides and ends. Of course the ends are two different colors and I did have the decals made so I could change to reflect that change. I doubt many folks would notice the numbers not being all the same. 



Actually ED I have you beat by four cars but I choose not to use the shelve queen car which is one of only one made by AC and the other is a Norfolk Western car that needs to be sold as it does not fit in with the rest of my rolling stock. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 
I'm just SOOOO proud of you!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

That does look real nice RJ. Like the curving track.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, you got me beat, RJ. I like that green "wall" along the edge of your track in the picture. What is that stuff?? Where did you get it??

Ed


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great train and a real nice layout and i want that switch stand.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words. Nope Dick that stand has been with me for a long time. Came out of the ATSF yard in Newton, KS. T got the globe for it from the Wichita terminal RR. It has a solar panel on it to light it up at night. Cool. Took a few more pics today will post later. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool looking train RJ, you will need a video of it running now. I like the C&NW stuff. 

Chris


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ; 

I kept wondering "Why so many switch towers?" Then I realized that they were your outdoor light fixtures. Ho boy! Dummy me! Ha! Ha! 

Great train, 
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing like a loooooooong coal train! Love it!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 22 Nov 2010 08:44 AM 
RJ; 

I kept wondering "Why so many switch towers?" Then I realized that they were your outdoor light fixtures. Ho boy! Dummy me! Ha! Ha! 

Great train, 
David Meashey 

You and I belong to the same club!







Those could be pretty good switch towers with a small stairway or ladder from the ground up to the base of the light.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure how many hoppers I've got now? We used a bunch as center piece"candy dishes" back in May. I think I ahuled 18 of them to NYC then to Ellenville, NY and home again. I also know I've picked up a few more since then. The bulk of the rail traffic thru here is Unit Coal trains and Tank trains. I've looking forward to making up some relatively long trains! 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is a good Idea making one of the path lights into a switch tower. I could do one at the far end where my reverse loop is and just one light there. Thanks for the tip. Later RJD


----------

